# Gezondheids Magazine > Nieuwtjes over gezondheid en welzijn >  Wat vind je goed en wat kan beter aan deze website?

## Janneke

Hallo allemaal!

Het Nationaal Gezondheids Forum is de afgelopen jaren uitgegroeid tot een groot forum met maar liefst 150.000 bezoekers per maand. Om goed de toekomst in te gaan is het een idee om te evalueren, zodat we misschien bepaalde rubrieken erbij moeten zetten, of juist rubrieken weg moeten laten. Of we bepaalde activiteiten moeten starten of dat je graag meer informatie ziet.

Bedenk wel dat we niet zomaar iets kunnen opstarten. Achter deze site zit geen bedrijf, maar wordt gefaciliteerd door Stichting Internet Communities. Het Nationaal Gezondheids Forum is iets dat we met z'n allen doen. Alle ideeën en initiatieven zijn dan ook welkom, ook als je zelf graag wilt meehelpen!

=> Bekijk wie er op dit moment meehelpt op het Nationaal Gezondheids Forum


*Het zou fijn zijn als iedereen onderstaande vragen zou willen beantwoorden. Dank je wel!!!*  :Smile: 

- Wat vind je van de indeling van de subforums?

- Wat vind je van de layout?

- In welke mate vind je deze website informatief?

- In welke mate vind je deze website interactief?

- Hoe vaak kom je op het Nationaal Gezondheids Forum?

- Wat vind je goed aan het Nationaal Gezondheids Forum? (beantwoord dit svp zodat we niet de goede dingen weghalen!)

- Wat mis je nog op deze website?

- Wil je verder nog wat kwijt?

----------


## Quincy2010

Ik kan al deze vragen met een antwoord beantwoorden.
Het ziet er goed uit en ik kom bijna dagelijks op deze site om een kijkje te nemen en eventueel te reageren.
Goede informatie en goede dingen die er te lezen zijn.
Ik oordeel niet over andere zaken, want als deze me niet interesseren dan kan het wel voor een ander boeiend zijn.

----------


## Marleen

- Wat vind je van de indeling van de subforums?

Ik gebruik meestal de zoekmachine om iets te vinden. De indeling is soms goed, soms is ie ook te vaag. Misschien een idee om wat meer te klusteren?


- Wat vind je van de layout?

Mooi strak, niets aan veranderen.


- In welke mate vind je deze website informatief?

Redelijk, maar zou graag wat meer info uit eerste hand zien. Misschien een aparte rubriek met artikelen over bv aandoeningen?


- In welke mate vind je deze website interactief?

Je kunt reageren op topics, dus dat lijkt me al erg interactief  :Smile:  Ontspannings kletshoek is leuk en natuurlijk de quiz.


- Hoe vaak kom je op het Nationaal Gezondheids Forum?

Bijna dagelijks


- Wat vind je goed aan het Nationaal Gezondheids Forum? (beantwoord dit svp zodat we niet de goede dingen weghalen!)

Zoekmachine, layout, de mensen


- Wat mis je nog op deze website?

Het verbaast mij dat de site zoveel bezoekers heeft en dat er toch relatief weinig wordt gepost. Kom op mensen!

Verder misschien een rubriek met kortingen voor welzijn dingen? En andere activiteiten behalve een quiz? Meer smilies?


- Wil je verder nog wat kwijt?

Vooral doorgaan zo!  :Big Grin:

----------


## jankou

als ik naar de reakties van anderen kijk moet het wel goed zijn, ik kan eigenlijk geen eerlijk oordeel geven omdat ik nog nooit echt heb gekeken en ook nooit een vraag heb gesteld of antwoord heb gegeven.
maar ik vind het wel een goed gebeuren. jankou

----------


## Scarabe

Ook ik vind het een prettige en zeer welkome website! Mede dankzij dit forum heb ik veel antwoorden en hulp kunnen vinden, die ik anders echt niet had gevonden!

----------


## gpjbruyn

Met bovenstaande mening kan ik mij vinden. Ga zo door.



> Ik kan al deze vragen met een antwoord beantwoorden.
> Het ziet er goed uit en ik kom bijna dagelijks op deze site om een kijkje te nemen en eventueel te reageren.
> Goede informatie en goede dingen die er te lezen zijn.
> Ik oordeel niet over andere zaken, want als deze me niet interesseren dan kan het wel voor een ander boeiend zijn.

----------


## peteroomens

Subfora op zich goed, kan niet aangeven of hier iets mist dan wel overbodig is. Layout: strak, houden zo. Informatief: lastig te bepalen. Interactief: krijg weinig vragen/response, dus vraagtekens. Kan overigens aan mijn onderwerpen liggen. Bezoek dagelijks NGF.
Advies: haal na verloop van tijd de oudste columns, etc. van de site. Ze moeten dan ververst worden naar de inzichten van dit moment. Kijk verder wat de mogelijkheid is voor meer interactiviteit.
Succes, Peter

----------


## keldine22

Ik ben pas sinds maart 2013 lid en kan omdat ik nogal druk ben met andere zaken op dit moment alleen zeggen dat het mij een goede site lijkt. Als ik weer wat minder druk ben zal ik deze site wat vaker gaan bezoeken en krijg ik daardoor een beter inzicht om op de gestelde vragen een objectief en eerlijk antwoord te kunnen geven.

----------


## Janneke

> Verder misschien een rubriek met kortingen voor welzijn dingen?


Leuk idee! Misschien kunnen we een lijstje maken met waar we korting willen? Bv bij natuurwinkels of beauty centra?[/quote]




> En andere activiteiten behalve een quiz?


Wie heeft er voorstellen voor ander soorten activiteiten?




> Meer smilies?


Wie wil er ook meer smileys? Of moeten het er juist niet meer worden?

----------


## koosmulder

Ik vind het goed dat dit forum bestaat goede opzet en informatie bron.
Alleen vind ik het jammer dat er zoveel onnodige kletspraat is die echt nergens over gaat,
net zo als de prijsvragen.
In het begin was ik erg blij met alle tips en antwoorden maar het lijkt nu meer een site voor vrouwen te worden.
Ik moet ook zeggen dat ik maar weinig mannen tegen kom.
Misschien een goede tip om een site voor mannen en vrouwen apart op te zetten kijk ook maar naar de problemen waar mannen en vrouwen mee komen deze verschillen toch ook erg van elkaar. 
Verder ben ik wel erg blij dat er een website als deze bestaat.

----------


## agnes graus

Hallo.
Ik vind het een fijne website en kijk elke week wel een keer om een of ander artikel te lezen. Lay-out is prima.
Omdat ik niet zo goed weet hoe het moet, heb ik mijn registratie nog niet voltooid.... Ook zelf iets vragen, heb ik nog nooit gedaan... Komt nog wel.
Groetjes, Agnes.

----------


## taboe

Hallo, ik kijk altijd naar jullie side en vind er vaak hele interessante onderwerpen in waar ik wat aan heb. lekker door gaan zo!

----------


## hanpartouns

Mogelijk ligt het aan mijn onwenningheid, maar ik vind e.e.a. nogal rommelig. Ik kan er vaak niet uitkomen ,waar mijn informatie te vinden is, og hoe ik informatie kan verstrekken.
Vriendelijke groet!
Han.

----------


## annemieg

Wat vind ik van de indeling van de subforums?

Ik vind de indeling goed gedaan: ik zocht een tijdje geleden naar een bepaald item en vond die binnen de subgroep waar ik het verwachtte. Soms zou het iets makkelijker zijn als uit het "onderwerp" zeer duidelijk zou blijken waar het nu precies over gaat. Dingen als "help het gaat fout!" vind ik té nietszeggend, als staat er dan soms toch wel bijgeschreven over wat er nu precies aan de hand is met zo'n persoon, dus wat de onderliggende vraagstelling of belangstelling is. Sommige gebruikers nemen niet genoeg moeite om even te kijken waar ze al terechtkunnen met hun vraag, misschien omdat ze op het ogenblik van contactname in paniek zijn over iets.

Wat vind ik van de layout:

Prima, daar heb ik geen enkele opmerking over

In welke mate is deze website informatief?

Ik heb heel veel aan de site gehad en dan specifiek aan het forum over het afbouwen van paroxetine. Af en toe heb je mensen die eigenlijk reclame komen maken voor één of ander product of mensen die eigenlijk op het foutieve forum terechtgekomen zijn (zoals bvb starters of gebruikers van paroxetine die niet willen afbouwen) maar ook hier weer ligt de verantwoordelijkheid bij de gebruikers die niet goed genoeg kijken naar welke subcategorieën er in gebruik zijn. Dat is volgens mij niet te voorkomen.

In welke mate vind je deze website interactief?

Ik ben heel tevreden over het systeem waarmee jullie werken: je kan ingelogd blijven als je dat wil, je krijgt elke keer een mailtje als er iemand iets geplaatst heeft op het forum dat je volgt.

Hoe vaak kom je op het Nationaal Gezondheids Forum?

Telkens als ik een mailtje krijg dat er iemand een nieuw berichtje gepost heeft.

Wat vind je goed aan het Forum?

Het topic over het afbouwen van paroxetine is voor mij het allerbelangrijkste: ik heb er zelf erg veel aan gehad en ik help nu graag anderen verder die vragen hebben.

Wat mis je op deze website?


Een goede technische werking! En dan bedoel ik echt dat ik heel heel regelmatig technische problemen ondervind: of de site gaat niet open en blokkeert en nog vaker: terwijl ik antwoord, scrolt de hele antwoordrechthoek telkens weer omhoog zodat ik niet meer kan zien waar ik gebleven was. Op die manier heb ik al een aantal keren een bericht dubbel geplaatst omdat ik niet kon inschatten of het nu al dan niet opgenomen was. Mijn enige maar dan ook behoorlijk felle ergernis over het forum is echt het technisch mankeren van de site. Ik hoor ook van anderen dat ze soms problemen ervaren dus ik ben niet de enige!

----------


## menkenpiet

ik kijk maar af en toe en h3eb geen uitgesproken mening

----------


## witkop

In principe erg erg goed
En overal hapert wel eens iets,ik vind het moeilijk dat op vorig pagina klikken niet werk

Storen,maar niet meer al een lichte irrittatie
Het forum is zo extreem helder,kan ik dat iets doffer maken?

----------


## anjavandenburg

Kijk niet zo vaak op de site dus kan ik ook geen goede antwoorden geven op de vragen.

----------


## ferrie1

Hallo,
Ik sluit me volledig aan bij de mening van Quincy 2010.Hij slaat de nagel op de kop volgens mij.
Groetjes ,
Ferrie1

----------


## tim001

Prima site, toegankelijk en vol informatie. Lay-out is prettig.

----------


## ossel038

de indeling is goed en overzichtelijk. De layout is prima in orde, er staat veel informatie en nuttige tips die zeer bruikbaar zijn. Ik bezoek de website regelmatig. En ik zou zegen ga zo door!

----------


## moonlady

Ik ben tevreden, maar ik kijk ook niet heel vaak, vind wel dat er veel rubrieken zijn, ik weet niet of het zoeken makkelijk gaat, nog niet geprobeerd.

----------


## ihh136

Duidelijke website met veel informatie. Ook veel variatie in onderwerpen. Bekijk de site een paar keer per week.
Minpuntje voor mij is dat er bij het doorklikken van een link er een 2e (en afhankelijk van wat je aan het bekijken bent soms 3e) internet sessie geopend wordt.

----------


## Gonzosz Voice

Het is een rustig informatieve site. Kijk er niet zo vaak op, maar als ik er op ben snuffel ik wel rond.

----------


## catha00

Beste Janneke,
Sorry, maar ik ben niet zo tevreden over de site.
Ik ben altijd de weg kwijt !
Denk ik ergens op gereageerd te hebben, ben ik alles weer kwijt !
Kijken of ik dit wel kan plaatsen !
- Wat vind je van de indeling van de subforums? 
Alles staat door elkaar, jammer, daardoor kan ik niet vinden wat ik zoek.
- Wat vind je van de layout?
Zou volgens mij echt een stuk beter kunnen
- In welke mate vind je deze website informatief?
Met google zoeken ben ik een keer ergens midden in gevallen en vond wat ik zocht. Gewoon zoeken en vinden op de site is mij nog nooit gelukt, helaas.
- In welke mate vind je deze website interactief?
n.v.t.
- Hoe vaak kom je op het Nationaal Gezondheids Forum?
Door wat ik hierboven geschreven heb, niet zo vaak
- Wat vind je goed aan het Nationaal Gezondheids Forum? (beantwoord dit svp zodat we niet de goede dingen weghalen!)
Ik vond de quiz heel erg leuk. Alleen mijn antwoord is niet doorgekomen, dus ben ik eruit gegooid. Ook jammer dat je daar geen bericht van krijgt. Ik had het graag tot het eind willen volgen.
- Wat mis je nog op deze website?
hahahaha enige logica !
- Wil je verder nog wat kwijt?
ik ben helaas geen computerdeskundige, anders had ik misschien kunnen helpen. Maar zoals de site nu is, kan ik er niet veel mee.

----------


## Hans Oud

> Hallo allemaal!
> 
> Het Nationaal Gezondheids Forum is de afgelopen jaren uitgegroeid tot een groot forum met maar liefst 150.000 bezoekers per maand. Om goed de toekomst in te gaan is het een idee om te evalueren, zodat we misschien bepaalde rubrieken erbij moeten zetten, of juist rubrieken weg moeten laten. Of we bepaalde activiteiten moeten starten of dat je graag meer informatie ziet.
> 
> Bedenk wel dat we niet zomaar iets kunnen opstarten. Achter deze site zit geen bedrijf, maar wordt gefaciliteerd door Stichting Internet Communities. Het Nationaal Gezondheids Forum is iets dat we met z'n allen doen. Alle ideeën en initiatieven zijn dan ook welkom, ook als je zelf graag wilt meehelpen!
> 
> => Bekijk wie er op dit moment meehelpt op het Nationaal Gezondheids Forum
> 
> 
> ...


Ik bezoek 1 x per maand dit forum en vind het een prima site.

----------


## Marineke

Een prima site, waar je veel informatie kan vinden. Kijk regelmatig op de site,

----------


## Franksweer

Vindt het prima zo niks meer aan doen.

----------


## Karel_Stromph

Ik vind het oke

----------


## lunae

Ik kom 2 maal per week erop, vind alles goed behalve dat er soms heel weinig recties zijn, dan stel je een vraag dan staat het eeuwen leeg en ja heb je nog geen antwoord he.

----------


## tooswinkel

Ik gebruik de zoekmachine als ik iets heb bekeken en dit later nog eens wil terug zien kan ik het maar moeilijk of helemaal niet meer vinden.
De layout is duidelijk, ik zou alleen de tweede regel iets groter maken en niet schuingedrukt dit leest niet fijn.

Meer artikelen 

De laatste tijd steeds meer ik heb een lange periode gehad dat ik niet ingelogd kwam, deze methode is beter

Leuke mensen leuke dingen 

Weet ik op het moment niet

Wat mij betref kunnen jullie zo rustig verder gaan

----------


## strijbos62

Als ik informatie zoek over een bepaald onderwerp kan ik het meestal niet vinden.
Ik heb wel een paar keer een vraag op de site gezet maar niet veel of geen reactie gekregen.
Kijk nauwelijks op het gezondheidsforum. Nu vind ik lang niet alles interessant maar voor anderen misschien wel van belang.
Het goede van het gezondheidsforum vind ik dat je in ieder geval de mogelijkheid hebt om van je af te schrijven als je een gezondheidsprobleem hebt en dit eventueel met anderen te delen.

----------


## lunae

Zal een beetje langer antwoorden  :Smile: 

- Wat vind je van de indeling van de subforums?
indeling vind ik ok

- Wat vind je van de layout? ok

- In welke mate vind je deze website informatief?
Als 1 superslecht is en 10 keigoed zou ik zeggen 7, niet alle info die je zoekt staat er op, soms gaat het over onbenullige dingen soms over grote, wie weet staat het er misschien wel op maar waar zou dat toch maar zijn?
Bij sommige forums staat er bovenaan een link naar onderwerpen, maar dat lijkt wel dat niet alles wat je zoekt er tussen staat.
Soms kom ik via google op een post terecht terwijl het niet in die link stond..

- In welke mate vind je deze website interactief?
weer 1 keislecht en 10 keigoed zou ik zeggen 4, als je een vraag stelt krijg je vaak geen antwoord..

- Hoe vaak kom je op het Nationaal Gezondheids Forum?
2x per week, maar het mindert wel hoor.. Vroeger deed ik elke dag

- Wat vind je goed aan het Nationaal Gezondheids Forum? (beantwoord dit svp zodat we niet de goede dingen weghalen!)
Die links naar de subforums

- Wat mis je nog op deze website?
Meer info, reacties van mensen..

- Wil je verder nog wat kwijt?
Denk dat ik alles gezegd heb

----------


## maartjetien

janneke,
ben nog niet zo lang lid en ben dan ook nog flink ziek geweest de laatste anderhalve week. bevind me dus nog niet echt in de positie om over deze site te oordelen. tot nu toe heb ik geen kritiek. en veronderstel dat dit ook zo zal blijven.

----------


## Andre01942

Eerlijk gezegd kan ik er nog niet veel op antwoorden.
Ik heb er eenmaal een ervaring opgezet aangaande urologie en heb daar nog geen reactie op gekregen.
Maar op het eerste gezicht kan je daar wel veel ervaring van mensen op terug vinden.
Zolang er maar geen idioten op de site komen die de gebruikers belachelijk maken is het hier wel OK.
Groetjes Andre

----------


## anMa

Een mooie website
Heel duidelijk allemaal
Bijna elke dag lees ik wat er weer is bijgekomen aan berichtjes
Ik hoop dat het lang blijft bestaan
Groetjes anMa

----------


## motorwybe

na het inloggen vind ik het moeilijk om mijn weg te vinden in de site.
Gedichten, puzzels en kwissen horen niet in deze site thuis, hoe gezellig dat ook lijkt.
daar zijn andere mogelijkheden voor.
verder kom ik niet dagelijks op deze site, behalve wanneer ik ergens een antwoord op wil hebben dan is het wel erg zoeken.
Ligt misschien aan mezelf.
Toch goed dat er zo'n informatie bron is, die onafhankelijk van medici of pillen en zalfjes- handelaren werkt.
Succes er mee en vooral doorgaan.

----------


## senar1940

Layout vind ik prima, overzichtelijk, transparant. In sobere tinten, houden zo. Informatief uiteraard! afhankelijk van wie info spuit, welke eventuele kennis of tips/verwijzingen, genoeg ervaringsdeskundigen! Bijzonder belangrijk om ervaringen van mensen te lezen die soortgelijke klachten hebben(kan zeer geruststellend werken, maar geen overdosis= dat zou iemand TE bezorgd kunnen maken, jezelf wijsmaken dat je een bepaalde ziekte hebt bv.). Interactief zeker! Dat is juist de quintessence van jullie/onze site, het reageren op elkaar, het laagdrempelige, noem het een zekere 'democratisering van de Nationale Gezondheidszorg' ; van belang ook het 'rapporteren' van foute artsen, kwakzalvers....data komen dan bij elkaar, kan van belang zijn(en geen Medisch Tuchtcollege dat bepaalde zaken met de mantel der liefde zou kunnen bedekken ten einde 'geachte gerenommeerde collega's' te beschermen...
De eerlijkheid gebiedt te zeggen, dat ik niet vaak op de site kom; alleen in specifieke situaties, als ik gericht info zoek of zoek naar soortgelijke klachten van mensen, een punt van herkenning(en soms ook van geruststelling...). Ik vind het goed aan het NGF dat er zoveel mogelijk verscheiden info en expertise wordt geboden...een breed kader aan onderwerpen, op allerhande gebied. 
Mijn oprechte waardering en bewondering voor alle vrijwilligers en vrijwilligsters die zich voor deze site inzetten en het verschijnen ervan ueberhaupt mogelijk maken!!

Met vriendelijke groet,

Pieter de Jong - P.H.J. de Jong, Utrecht

----------


## eurexp

Hey Janneke,

Vraag 1 en 2 behandel ik effe samen :

- Wat vind je van de indeling van de subforums?
- Wat vind je van de layout?
subforums, layout enz... zijn allemaal ok wat mij betreft.


- In welke mate vind je deze website informatief?
Informatie kan ik meestal terugvinden dus dat is ook OK.


- In welke mate vind je deze website interactief?
Aangezien we kunnen antwoorden via een forum lijkt me dit interactief genoeg te zijn


- Hoe vaak kom je op het Nationaal Gezondheids Forum?
De laatste tijd wat minder, maar als ik info nodig heb over een medisch probleem kom ik altijd eerst op de website zoeken

- Wat vind je goed aan het Nationaal Gezondheids Forum? (beantwoord dit svp zodat we niet de goede dingen weghalen!)
Ik denk dat het over 't algemeen goed is... Ik zou niet te veel weghalen eerlijk gezegd

- Wat mis je nog op deze website?
Info over medicatie (maar heb nog niet echt grondig gezocht)...

- Wil je verder nog wat kwijt?
Ik denk dat het nuttig kan zijn (in zoverre dat dit wettelijk toegestaan is), om een databankje aan te leggen met alle beschikbare medicatie, waar mensen eventueel de bijsluiter kunnen downloaden. Let wel ! De website is vooral gericht naar mensen in Nederland, (ikzelf woon in België), dus de medicatie kan verschillend zijn... Maar ik heb al gemerkt dat het soms nuttig is iets "online" terug te kunnen vinden. (Bij de medicatie zit altijd een bijsluiter, doch ik scan die meestal in, zodat ik kan zoeken in "het document", om zo eventuele info veel sneller terug te vinden...
Dit is natuurlijk een groot werk, en mogelijks niet haalbaar ... Maar 'k wou dit gewoon effe kwijt  :Embarrassment: )

Groetjes,
Wim

----------


## fyjack

wil wel antwoorden geven maar hoe doe ik dat

----------


## joh777

mooie website, houden zo,
gr johan

----------


## h.pluijmen

voor mij, niet al te drukke bezoeker, is deze ok

----------


## marianturkesteen

Hallo Janneke,

Ik lees sommige artikelen uit de nieuwsbrieven en vind de lay-out goed
O forums kom ik nooit, dus daar kan ik niets over zeggen.
Veel succes verder met de website.

Met vriendelijke groet, Marian

----------


## helmpie

> Hallo allemaal!
> 
> Het Nationaal Gezondheids Forum is de afgelopen jaren uitgegroeid tot een groot forum met maar liefst 150.000 bezoekers per maand. Om goed de toekomst in te gaan is het een idee om te evalueren, zodat we misschien bepaalde rubrieken erbij moeten zetten, of juist rubrieken weg moeten laten. Of we bepaalde activiteiten moeten starten of dat je graag meer informatie ziet.
> 
> Bedenk wel dat we niet zomaar iets kunnen opstarten. Achter deze site zit geen bedrijf, maar wordt gefaciliteerd door Stichting Internet Communities. Het Nationaal Gezondheids Forum is iets dat we met z'n allen doen. Alle ideeën en initiatieven zijn dan ook welkom, ook als je zelf graag wilt meehelpen!
> 
> => Bekijk wie er op dit moment meehelpt op het Nationaal Gezondheids Forum
> 
> 
> ...


Nee

----------


## Elisabeth9

Goedenmorgen Janneke,

Ik vindt alles er heel verzorgd uitzien...afgelopen jaar hebben ze veranderingen ingevoerd wat niet altijd prettig is maar waar je natuurlijk langzaam moet inkomen, ik praat dan over de kleur, het was groen en dat was fijner voor de ogen, dit voelt fel aan...ik werk op de automatisch piloot en als je ouder wordt voelt dat prettiger aan...wat ik " MIS " hier...een knop waar ik mijn fouten kan verbeteren, dat hebben ze pas geleden weggehaald en daar zie ik het nut niet van in...ook moet ik elke keer helemaal naar beneden schrollen en dan het scherm aanpassen op default etc...
het is een prachtige site dit Gezondheidsforum, waar jezelf alles kunt lezen en bekijken..in het begin moet je er even inkomen dat is logisch...sommige mensen klagen te snel maar ze kunnen het "vragen" en na amper 6 post geplaats te hebben kun je onvoldoende een beeld vormen wat zich hier allemaal afspeelt...mannen en vrouwen horen hier gezamenlijk te blijven kunnen posten, dat geeft soms nog de kwinkslag..als er teveel om heen gepraat wordt kan een "operator" ingrijpen bij een twist of groot meningsverschil...hier op de site gaat het ook om je in te kunnen leven in de andere persoon...niet elke jongere zal alles interessant vinden maar de site is er voor JONG en OUD..er komen hier mensen die gezond zijn, maar er komen ook heel veel mensen die ziek zijn en voor "HEN" is het geweldig dat er ook een uitlaatklep is in de vorm van verschillende onbenullige dingen maar die voor ons/hun van groot nut is...als je ziek bent wil je wel eens lachen met je digitale vrienden, of mopperen, dat helpt echt, en mensen die hier meer dan een jaar lang verblijven die weten dat inmiddels wel...wat eten we vandaag, of een reageerhoekje kun je je heerlijk "uitleven" om zo de troost bij je medepatienten/vrienden te vinden!!! gezonde mensen bekijken het heel wat zakelijker en dat is logisch..die zoeken een onderwerp uit, dat bekijken ze, en kunnen er misschien wat van opsteken, maar misschien willen de jongeren wel een site voor hunzelf..(leuk).in mijn ogen is er genoeg voor allen...dit is wel een gezondheidsforum en het ligt er maar net aan waar je de grenzen trekt...iedereen kijkt met andere ogen naar de onderwerpen...

ik probeer elke dag even te komen maar dat lukt niet altijd...wel probeer ik sommige mensen te volgen en te helpen waar nodig is, ieder mens kan wel eens een luisterend oor gebruiken want niet voor niets zijn er zoveel mensen geestelijk ziek en/of lichamelijk ziek 
wat voor de ene persoon onbenullig is, is het zeer belangrijk en troostrijk voor een ander... :Embarrassment:  en wat de poppetjes/smiley s betreft, daar mag wel wat bijkomen want op deze wijze kunnen we allen ons gevoel weergeven... :Stick Out Tongue:  dat maakt het wel leuker, dat gebruiken we ook met de Whatapp op de mobiele, en bij skype etc, kortom smileys zijn zeer welkom....
veel mensen die hier al jaren verblijven blijven soms een tijdje weg om dan later terug te komen...dit is mede veroorzaakt door het systeem behoorlijk te veranderen..ik begrijp dat er veel aangepast moet worden en dat we soms moeten meegaan maar ik vindt niet alles een vooruitgang, maar dat zal altijd wel zo blijven..
ik las een klacht over antwoord krijgen...ik denk dat sommigen soms zelf een post plaatsen en dat we daarom sommige artikelen over het hoofd zien...als we "proberen" om beter een bepaald onderwerp te zoeken die bij de klacht of vraag hoort, dat de mensen dan sneller een antwoord kunnen krijgen...en als ze er niet uit komen dan kunnen ze hulp vragen via een moderator of anders...niet mopperen maar even een andere link leggen....
mensen die hier de boel op stelten zetten daar zeg ik tegen: Het is een gezondheidsforum hier, of je stelt een vraag, of je geeft een mening, maar doe het met respect voor je medemens, boos worden kunnen we allemaal, dan sla ik denkbeeldig met een plastic hamer op mijn toetsenbord en de kreten slaak ik uit mijn hond, maar die worden niet hardop gehoord!!!  :Stick Out Tongue:  
ik dank MediCity en al zijn medewerkers dat ze hier zo'n mooie website hebben neergezet om ons allen te helpen..er valt altijd wat te verbeteren, maar het gaat om goede onderlinge informatie en genieten van het feit dat je soms mensen tegen komt met dezelfde klachten op gebied van depressie en heel veel andere ziekte's...ik zeg Bedankt!... :Cool:

----------


## Koiman

Jullie zijn perfect bezig. Proficiat.

----------


## algema

Ik ben nieuw op deze site en hoop er nog veel leuks, liefs, interessants, helpend te vinden

----------


## rainbow1964

:EEK!: 


> Hallo allemaal!
> 
> Het Nationaal Gezondheids Forum is de afgelopen jaren uitgegroeid tot een groot forum met maar liefst 150.000 bezoekers per maand. Om goed de toekomst in te gaan is het een idee om te evalueren, zodat we misschien bepaalde rubrieken erbij moeten zetten, of juist rubrieken weg moeten laten. Of we bepaalde activiteiten moeten starten of dat je graag meer informatie ziet.
> 
> Bedenk wel dat we niet zomaar iets kunnen opstarten. Achter deze site zit geen bedrijf, maar wordt gefaciliteerd door Stichting Internet Communities. Het Nationaal Gezondheids Forum is iets dat we met z'n allen doen. Alle ideeën en initiatieven zijn dan ook welkom, ook als je zelf graag wilt meehelpen!
> 
> => Bekijk wie er op dit moment meehelpt op het Nationaal Gezondheids Forum
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## ocker023

Persoonlijk vind ik de site erg onoverzichtelijk.
Zoals bij de Quiz waarbij het zoeken is waar je het antwoord moet plaatsen etc.
Misschien scheelt het ook al als de lichtblauwe kleur gewijzigd wordt in een wat meer donkere kleur.

----------


## Bosonge

Ik kan er niet zo veel over zeggen. Tot nu toe lees ik alleen de nieuw geplaatste teksten via de links in jullie nieuwsbrief. Tot nu toe heb ik , als ik iets wil typen voortdurend het probleem dat het forum letters niet pakt. Dit vind ik heel vervelend. Vandaar dat ik alleen maar heb gelezen! Mijn gebruikersnaam, zoals ik die had gekozen, mist ook 1 letter! Dit probleem heb ik trouwens nu ook weer! Ik gebruik Internet Explorer.

----------


## Weight

Hallo Janneke,
Ik kan nog niet veel over de website zeggen, want het is voor mij volkomen nieuw om deel te nemen aan een forum. Ik kan het daarom ook niet vergelijken met andere forums.
Groetjes, Weight

----------


## stimpy

Hallo Janneke,
Ik vind her een goede website en krijg dikwijls goede info
Groetjes

----------


## Geram

Ik ben blij met de site, de reactie's op mijn vragen die ik krijg mbt onderwerp wat mij bezighoud en waarom ik op de site ben gekomen, hebben me erg goed geholpen en nog.
Alleen hapert de site nog wel eens maar dat zal aan mijn pc liggen :-)

gr Geram

----------


## meneereddie

*- Wat vind je van de indeling van de subforums?*

Wat zijn subforums?

*- Wat vind je van de layout?*

De layout is steengoed, en easy to look at.

*- In welke mate vind je deze website informatief?*

Er zijn mensen met veel kennis, er zijn mensen met minder veel kennis, 
er zijn specialisten, er zijn mensen met een bredere kennis, 
en er zijn nog veel meer mensen die hun informatie en kennis delen...
Dus vind ik deze website bijzonder groot informatief.

*- In welke mate vind je deze website interactief?*

Deze website is bijzonder grootschalig interactief.

*- Hoe vaak kom je op het Nationaal Gezondheidsforum?*

Gemiddeld 1 x per week, met periodieke sprongen naar 7 keer per week.

*- Wat vind je goed aan het Nationaal Gezondheidsforum? (beantwoord dit svp zodat we niet de goede dingen weghalen!)*

Het toezicht vind ik goed van de moderators, het makkelijke zoeken, reageren, lid worden, (nieuws)brieven en/of (privé)berichten verzenden/ontvangen, de wijze van gebruik, de quizzen.

*- Wat mis je nog op deze website?*

*- Wil je verder nog wat kwijt?*

Als ik ingelogd ben, zie ik twee Facebook fotootjes van mij, aan de rechterzijde. Klopt dat?
Is er een mobiele versie?
Is er een Google PlayStore App van deze website?

\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\ \\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\ \\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\ \

----------


## Janneke

Wauw, dank jullie wel allemaal voor de reacties!

Er zijn zowel positieve reacties en opbouwende reacties gekomen, dat is heel fijn. Niet iedereen is het overal over eens, maar we moeten maar proberen om zoveel mogelijk leden op zoveel mogelijk gebieden tegemoet te komen.

Een aantal dingen zijn in ieder geval duidelijker geworden. Zo was er veel kritiek op de layout, maar de meesten geven toch aan (erg) tevreden te zijn met de huidige layout. De indeling van de website blijft erg lastig. Er is veel te zeggen voor een andere indeling, maar hoe die eruit moet zien is moeilijk te bepalen. Daar gaan we in ieder geval mee aan de slag.

Verder is er veel waardering voor de nieuws en artikelen rubriek, dus die gaan we uitbreiden. Ik stel voor dat we beginnen met interviews, waarbij wij met z'n allen de vragen verzinnen. Zo kunnen we bijvoorbeeld een bekende zorgverzekeraar of ziekenhuis vragen stellen en de antwoorden in het artikel zetten. Natuurlijk staat dan de forumnaam van degene die de vraag heeft verzonnen bij de vraag.

Iets anders waar we ook al mee kunnen beginnen is een aparte rubriek waar alleen forumleden kortingen en aanbiedingen krijgen. We moeten maar even kijken of we bedrijven zover kunnen krijgen dat ze dat willen doen.

Genoeg plannen dus voor de toekomst, laten we ervoor gaan!  :Smile:

----------


## Domin

Hum, ik ben nog maar een beginneling en heb pas nu nog maar gevonden hoe ik erop geraak. Kon wel lukraak wat surfen, maar in het begin is het nogal moeilijk. Ik geraakte zelfs niet bij de vraagjes die gesteld werden. 
Verder interesseert het me wel en kijk ik in de lijst die verschijnt wat me aanspreekt en klik ik dit aan. 'k Heb toch al enkele items kunnen bekijken. 
dus, wat layout e.d. betreft, ik kan er nog niet zoveel van zeggen.
Laat me zeggen dat ik er nu bewuster zal mee omgaan, denk ik  :Smile:

----------


## Suske'52

@ Janneke  :Wink:  ik ben al een aantal jaren op dit forum aanwezig ....vroeger onder een andere naam ...toch al een 5 + tal jaar ...momenteel door omstandigheden minder .....maar wel meelezend op de achtergrond ....heb er al vele digitale vrienden gemaakt ....als je voelt wat er leeft ....ook kan je je gevoelens ...via pm. ook eens afschrijven ....zoals Elisa schrijft ...wat vd. éne belangrijk is ...is vd. andere het niet ....ik zelf vind het een toffe en leerrijke site ....Bedankt !!!Suske  :Wink:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Busstra

ik ben nog niet in de gelegenheid geweest om de website goed te bekijken, en te overdenken, maar wat ik tot nu toe heb gezien is werkelijk fantastisch! vrgr Han Busstra

----------


## jok

Als nieuwkomer is het nogal overrompelend. 
Hoe wat en waar kan ik alles nu vinden.
Je moet aardig goed zoeken voordat je weet wat je allemaal hier kunt vinden en doen.

----------


## jok

Wat ik van de website vind = Het ophalen van de website duurt regelmatig vrij lang.

Indeling subforums =Ik vind het regelmatig veel zoekwerk

Voor een nieuwkomer is het hier flink zoeken wat je hier kunt vinden en hoe alles werkt.

Layout = is wat rommelig maar gelukki niet vol met allerlei kleuren.

Informatief = is goed

Interactief = mag iets duidelijker hoe het werkt. Nu moet je vaak zoeken hoe je een antwoord geeft en niet duidelijk hoe de reacties op jouw input te vinden is. Verder fijn dat je hier interactief bezig kan zijn.

Hoe vaak kom je? = 2x per maand. Vaker als er een item speelt die mij aanspreekt.

Wat vind je goed. = Je kunt van alles aansnijden en zit niet vast aan vast gestelde gezondheidsitems.

Wat mis ik nog = een uit te printen schema wat en waar je alles kunt vinden. Is prettig als je maar kleine stukjes tekst in je kunt opnemen. Ook de lettergrootte is dan beter te regelen.

Wat wil ik nog kwijt =
1 overzicht van o.a. klinieken/ziekenhuizen met bepaalde extra vaardigheden. 
2 Voorbeeldbrieven. Links met o,a, folders over bepaalde aandoeningen die je dan kun doorlezen of downloaden.
3 regionale adressen van o.a. zelfhulpgroepen.
4 Een wat snellere site.
Misschien is het al allemaal te vinden maar omdat ik snel de draad kwijt ben is het zoeken en onthouden van dingen heel lastig.

Met vriendelijke groet, Joke sk

----------


## greet69

dag Janneke, 
de vragen heb ik beantwoord hieronder. 
mvg
greet

[QUOTE=Janneke;91206]Hallo allemaal!

Het Nationaal Gezondheids Forum is de afgelopen jaren uitgegroeid tot een groot forum met maar liefst 150.000 bezoekers per maand. Om goed de toekomst in te gaan is het een idee om te evalueren, zodat we misschien bepaalde rubrieken erbij moeten zetten, of juist rubrieken weg moeten laten. Of we bepaalde activiteiten moeten starten of dat je graag meer informatie ziet.

Bedenk wel dat we niet zomaar iets kunnen opstarten. Achter deze site zit geen bedrijf, maar wordt gefaciliteerd door Stichting Internet Communities. Het Nationaal Gezondheids Forum is iets dat we met z'n allen doen. Alle ideeën en initiatieven zijn dan ook welkom, ook als je zelf graag wilt meehelpen!

=> Bekijk wie er op dit moment meehelpt op het Nationaal Gezondheids Forum


*Het zou fijn zijn als iedereen onderstaande vragen zou willen beantwoorden. Dank je wel!!!*  :Smile: 

- Wat vind je van de indeling van de subforums? nog niet bekeken. 

- Wat vind je van de layout? moeilijk

- In welke mate vind je deze website informatief? het medische probleem waarover ik vragen had vond ik informatief, verder heb ik de site nog niet bekeken

- In welke mate vind je deze website interactief? geen idee

- Hoe vaak kom je op het Nationaal Gezondheids Forum? ik vermoed dat ik hier de laatste 2 jaar al 4 of 5 keer was omtrend mijn specifiek probleem, verder kom ik er alleen als ik een priveebericht kreeg.

- Wat vind je goed aan het Nationaal Gezondheids Forum? (beantwoord dit svp zodat we niet de goede dingen weghalen!) dit was de enige plek waar ik in het nederlands ervaringen van anderen met dezelfde problematiek kon vinden.

- Wat mis je nog op deze website? niets

- Wil je verder nog wat kwijt? ik ben wellicht niet representatief voor je doelgroep omdat ik nooit zomaar wat surf of rondneus, maar altijd doelbewust zoek (ook in het echte leven heb ik een hekel aan "windowshoppen" etc)

mvg
greet69

----------


## ossel038

Goed. Ik kom regelmatig op NGF. Is goed en informatief, interactief is goed en nuttig mis eigenlijk niets, helemaal compleet.

Never change a winning team! :Big Grin:

----------


## psychotherapeutjanschrans

psychische gezondheid vind ik ok als titel maar de ondertitels zou ik veranderen. Bijvoorbeeld een opdeling GGZ, psychotherapie, psychologische problemen (waaronder verslaving, depressie en seksuele problemen), medicatie lijkt me overzichtelijker en logisch.

layout ok maar ik hou van strakker design en kleuren, zoals op mijn site http://www.psycholoog-jovo.be/psycholoog-jan-schrans/ 

ik vind deze zeer informatief, anders zou ik de redactie niet doen

Interactief kan beter, bijvoorbeeld met ook twitter, linkedin, google+ en rss

ik zal na een lange onderbreking terug meer actief zijn, hoe vaak weet ik nog niet.

----------


## ratje2

Ik mis vooral een mobiele interface of App.

----------


## Rolinda1966

Ik vind het onderwerpen niet altijd handig gerangschikt:
Waar vind je losse onderwerpen zoals bv polsen, vingers , armen enz
Weet niet tot welke groep hij hoort, onduidelijk

----------


## Elisabeth9

Ach ik heb er niet zoveel verstand van hoe alles zou kunnen of moeten zijn in andermans ogen! 

Ik geniet van de dag dat ik hier kwam op MediCity...de vriendelijkheid van de mensen, de steun die men toen aan elkaar gaf, de kritieken, pijn en verdriet delen en veel lachen, dat vond ik heerlijk, mijn dag werd er door opgefleurd....soms kunnen mensen zich zo ellendig voelen door pijn of ander verdriet en dat kunnen we dan delen...het opzoeken hoeft geen probleem te zijn, enige moeite doen is toch niet erg? dan kom je soms wel andere onderwerpen tegen die je kunnen interesseren, er is voor iedereen ruim voldoende te lezen en te zoeken...en anders kan men dat vragen aan de desbetreffende persoon!  :Embarrassment:  de Bank komt mij ook geen geld brengen, ik moet zelf naar het filiaal toe gaan en pinnen.... :Stick Out Tongue:  als dit alles draait op vrijwilligers dan vindt ik dat zeer bijzonder...."IK" ben er content mee....Bedankt.... :Embarrassment:  Vriendelijke groeten van Elisa  :Smile:

----------


## biancavanbovene

Goed! Ik ben er lang niet op geweest, maar nu weer voor het eerst.

----------


## packard

ik sluit me aan bij het antwoord van Quincy2010. Ik ben nog kort op de site en moet zelf nog wennen aan de indelingen. De grote reclame boven elke bladzij stoort wel erg. Maar daar zal je wel aan moeten wennen?

----------


## frastra

ik heb me de tering gezocht hoe ik ergens op moet reageren.

----------


## Elisabeth9

IK heb al gereageerd redactie in juli maar sommige dingen gaan momenteel helemaal niet goed, ik erger mij er gruwelijk aan en ik zie mijn medevrienden hier bijna niet meer omdat jullie zoveel aangepast hebben dat het niet meer goed "aanvoelt" ik begrijp ten zeerste dat een website die zoveel bezoekers/gasten ontvangt de boel eens moet aanpassen, ik heb er geen kaas van gegeten dus Hulde voor alle drukte die jullie er natuurlijk mee hebben!!!!  :Big Grin:  er is veel goeds, maar de laatste tijden veranderd er continu wat....ik kon meer dan een week niet meer op jullie site komen, doordat jullie dingen veranderen zegt mijn beveiliging: STOP.....en vervolgens wordt ik geblokkeerd, te gek voor woorden, maar enfin als het dan maar ophoud dan schreeuw ik minder hard....


Eerst hadden we allen erg last van dat felle licht maar dat kunnen we wel veranderen, maar sommigen van ons zijn daar niet zo handig in en "ik" ben daar eveneens een grote kluns in...haha... :Embarrassment:  niet mijn terrein...
verder kunnen we geen 'teksten" aanpassen of veranderen en ook dat vindt ik niet prettig....zelfs de BEDANK KNOP is verwijderd, niet meer te vinden, dus als ik met iemand meeleef of begrijp of wat dan ook, dan wil ik gewoon op de knop drukken om mijzelf zo uit te drukken begrijp je wel? ook de privacy is behoorlijk in het geding, want als ik een mailtje schrijf naar een vriend/in hier dan kan een ander meteen zien dat ik dat doe...dit schijnt overal zo te werken maar ik ben er "niet" blij mee.....als je ook dan nog eens aangeeft dan je een onderwerp "leuk" vindt dan hoppa zetten ze een foto van je erbij, nou dat vindt ik persoonlijk niet nodig, maar enfin misschien de jongeren vinden dat allemaal wel prima, en ben ik wat ouderwets in dit soort dingen, maar ik weet uit betrouwbare bron dat hier veel vrienden van mij zich ook storen aan de grote veranderingen die hier doorgevoerd zijn..... :Wink: 

tot slot wil ik jullie wel "bedanken" voor het feit dat een ieder van jullie zich zo goed inzet voor de Site die toch heeeeeeeeeeeel veel bezoekers/vrienden/en gasten ontvangt....ga er maar aan zitten....Bedankt dat ik hier kan zijn, want je kunt natuurlijk veel informatie vergaren door dingen op te zoeken van ziekte's etc, en dat hebben jullie uitstekend voor elkaar!....dus ondanks mijn gemopper vindt ik jullie wel kanjers van mensen!!!!  :Wink:  succes verder met alles wat jullie nog tegen komen en gaan ondernemen in de toekomstige tijden!!
Vriendelijke groeten van Elisabeth

----------


## Leontien

Hallo Elisabeth, 

Fijn dat je je ergenissen met ons deelt. Het is zo dat we de laatste tijd te kampen hebben met technische problemen. De bedankknop is uitgezet, omdat daarvoor er lege pagina's kwamen als je op iemand wilde reageren. Er kon dus niet gereageerd worden op elkaar. Toen de bedankknop is uitgezet, kon dat wel weer. Het is dan soms keuzes maken, maar we zij wel weer op zoek naar mogelijkheden dat je elkaar wel weer kan bedanken. Daarnaast hebben we te kampen met dat we afhankelijk zijn van hoe de layout is. Het is dan soms moeilijk te zien waar wat we kunnen aanpassen, omdat het een vaste vorm is. Dus ik zal het meenemen om te kijken of we iets kunnen doen dat de berichten die je naar iemand stuurt voor iedereen zichtbaar is.

We doen dus inderdaad ons best met de middelen en tijd die we hebben. Fijn dat je dat ook waardeert. 

Lieve groet, Leontien

----------


## meneereddie

Hoi Leontien,

Hier een idee van een leek..

Is het een idee om een bericht te beantwoorden met een Smiley, 
of óók een duimpje omhoog?  :Confused: 

Of een standaard expressie-knop 
aan de onderkant van ieder bericht, die gelinkt is aan het (met citaat) beantwoorden van dat bericht?
Zo komt er als het ware een antwoord in de vorm van een uiting, in het schrijfvlak, (zoals dit bericht) 
en kost het geen ruimte, geheugen, en/of lege pagina's.

De expressie-knop kan tevens 
'gelinkt' worden met het persoonlijk of openbaar profiel van de persoon die een mening uit. 

Zodra je op de knop drukt, (of één van de knoppen, als het er meer zijn) is het meteen te zien als een gepaatst antwoord.

Groetjes,

----------


## Leontien

Hallo Ed, wat een goed idee. Ik weet alleen niet hoe we dat kunnen implementeren. Weet jij dat, want lijkt het op de bedankknop?

Groetjes, Leontien

----------


## meneereddie

> Hallo Ed, wat een goed idee. 
> Ik weet alleen niet hoe we dat kunnen implementeren. 
> Weet jij dat, want lijkt het op de bedankknop?
> 
> Groetjes, Leontien




Hoi Leontien,

Ik kan geen websites maken, ik ben meer van de ideeen.
Ik weet niet hoe de bedankknop geintegreerd en geprogrammeerd was, 
maar de nieuwe knoppenreeks zou de webbuilder een opdracht kunnen geven, 
dat het direct getoont wordt, onder het bericht, of onderin het betreffende bericht, 
dmv een klein berichtje, een knipperend groen lampje waar tekst ontpopt als je muisaanwijzer er op staat, of anders..

De knoppenreeks zou kunnen bestaan uit:

bedankt!

goed idee!

mee eens!

smiley, duim, klappende handen.

mooi gesproken!


Zolang Het Nationaal Gezondheids Forum zijn eigen karakter behoud, is alles mogelijk.

Groetjes,

----------


## Leontien

Hallo Ed, we gaan eens kijken of we het kunnen implementeren. Bedankt voor je idee.

----------


## Elisabeth9

Ha die Leontien,

Bedankt voor de toelichting, ik begrijp het nu beter!  :Embarrassment: ...ja van mijn mede vrienden vang ik wel eens wat op en dan ventileer ik het maar even...ehhh ik bedoel te zeggen dat als ik mijn vrienden wat schrijf gewoon op hun vrienden site dat het dan beter aanvoelt om dat "NIET" aan iedereen te laten zien...dus als ik bv Gonnie wat schrijf dan hoeft Merel niet te zien dat Elisa naar Gonnie wat geschreven heeft, tenzij zij toevallig ook vrienden is met Gonnie en per toeval een dag later wat schrijft naar haar, dan is het normaal, maar nu wordt de tegenpartij al bijna uitgenodigd om te gaan kijken wat Ik "Elisa" heb geschreven...begrijp je het nog? hahahahaha...hey lief mens...bedankt en succes...ik wacht het rustig af en besef maar weer eens hoeveel werk dat allemaal voor jullie is...misschien handig als alle veranderingen doorgevoerd zijn dat jullie dat iedereen eens kunnen laten weten wat en waarom sommige veranderingen noodzakelijk zijn, zodat er begrip ontstaat en minder boosheid en onbegrip...ik mopper ook, maar meestal is dat wel openlijk zodat een ander kan begrijpen waar ik mij druk om maak....pfffffffffffffff wat een verhaaltje weer he? bedankt voor je tijd...prettige dag en Succes met de website en tevens ook voor alle medewerkers...dikke pluim hoor!!!  :Wink: 

Lieve groeten van Elisabeth

----------


## Leontien

Hoi Elisabeth,

Fijn dat je openlijk je kritiek geeft hoor. Dan kunnen we kijken wat we ermee kunnen doen. We hebben dan ook gekeken of we binnen het software programma het kunnen aanpassen dat iedereen alles van elkaar kan lezen. Het blijkt dat er geen mogelijkheid bestaat daarbinnen om dat uit te zetten. Je zou wel elkaar een prive-bericht kunnen sturen. Dat is een manier zodat je je gesprek afschermt voor anderen.

Het spijt me dat ik niet met een fijnere oplossing kan komen, maar wij zijn ook dus gebonden aan de samenstelling van het software. Naar de bedankknop kijken we nog naar.

Lieve groet, Leontien

----------


## Elisabeth9

Bedankt....Heel Jammer om dat te horen, maar ik begrijp inmiddels hoe moeilijk het tegenwoordig het is om grote website's aan te passen...alles heeft zijn prijs...het 1 lukt wel en het ander niet....
we moeten ons aanpassen bij de mogelijkheden. :Stick Out Tongue: ..nogmaals dank en een fijn en gezellig weekend gewenst....

Liefs van Elisa  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Leontien

Bedankt voor je begrip, Elizabeth. We kunnen het wel als klacht aan de softwaremakers doorgeven. Zij denken natuurlijk dat het een leuke uitvinding is. Wellicht kunnen ze dat dan aanpassen bij de nieuwe software. Ik zal daar eens naar kijken.

Groetjes, Leontien

----------


## meneereddie

Misschien ben ik een zeur, en Elisa had het al eens aangegeven, 
maar als ik mijn tekst verzend, en ik zie even later 1 of meerdere typfouten, 
kan ik dat niet meer veranderen.

Dat staat en leest zo raar...


Vooral nu ik vaker op mijn mobiel deze website bezoek, 
en dus meer aan het "swypen" ben, ontstaan er vaker vautjes, dan wanneer ik typ.

*Misschien zou je aan ons allen de vraag moeten stellen:"Wie, en hoe vaak gebruik je de telefoon of tablet, om deze website te bezoeken?"*

Is of komt er een zelfde mobiele site, of een app?

http://www.frankwatching.com/archive...biel-internet/ 

Een mobiele site is kleiner van omvang, en daarom kunnen ervoor in de plaats misschien wel 1 of meer buttons geplaatst worden. 

Maar na wat zoekwerk, zie je dat er veel opties zijn. http://www.emerce.nl/achtergrond/app...onsive-website 

https://www.google.nl/?gws_rd=cr&ei=...sites&start=10 

Komt er een mogelijkheid om een fotootje te uploaden van mijn pc, en te plaatsen in de topic waar ik ben? 


Greetzz,

----------


## meneereddie

Een mobiele website kan ook goed op de pc of notebook bekeken worden.... :Big Grin:

----------


## Leontien

Dank je wel voor de tip Ed. Ik zal er gelijk nu een peiling van maken. Dan kunnen we zien hoeveel mensen gebruik maken van mobiel interneten op deze site.

Groetjes, Leontien

----------


## kuifje

Hallo
kan niet beter volgens mij voor mij is het top

----------

